

Google Creates New Company Called Alphabet, Restructures Stock - buza
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-10/google-creates-new-company-called-alphabet-restructures-stock-id6e34d0

======
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10037157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10037157)

------
trebor
You'd think that the founders of Google would think about SEO friendliness for
their corporate names. "Alphabet" will be as searchable as "Go" is.

~~~
cosmie
With no intention of making it a consumer brand, that very well could have
been by design.

